# Z68 or P67?



## fullinfusion (Jan 5, 2012)

Im grabing another mobo. But being an amd fan for so long its all I really know. I wont be using the cpu's on board gpu soooo....

is there a difference in Z68 vs P67 overclocking wise?
these are the boards I'm looking at.

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=59315&vpn=MAXIMUS IV EXTREME REV 3.0&manufacture=ASUS

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=62933&vpn=MAXIMUS IV EXTREME-Z&manufacture=ASUS

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=62200&vpn=GA-Z68XP-UD5&manufacture=Gigabyte


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 5, 2012)

ASUS says P67 for OC, because they have tied in VCCIO and System Agent voltage together as one in Z68 boards.

Soooooo....your choice has been made for you already.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 5, 2012)

i would go with what dave says here,he probably used more boards than the rest of tpu put together


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> ASUS says P67 for OC, because they have tied in VCCIO and System Agent voltage together as one in Z68 boards.
> 
> Soooooo....your choice has been made for you already.



lol ok I hear ya. But over all goodness (oc, and gaming) P67?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 5, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> i would go with what dave says here,he probably used more boards than the rest of tpu put together



Has nothing to do with what I've played with..that info comes direct from an ASUS rep. 

While I play with alot of boards, anyone with the time I've got could do reviews.



> Note that System Agent voltage (VCCSA) is tied to VCCIO on our Z68 boards. SA voltage seldom needs adjustment and tying it to VCCIO seems to cause no discernible adverse effects for overclocking in our testing to date. *From a purist standpoint however, my personal preference is to opt for P67 instead of the Z68 motherboards for extreme overclocking if the iGPU is not to be used.*



http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthrea...ate-Overclocking&p=15203&viewfull=1#post15203



fullinfusion said:


> lol ok I hear ya. But over all goodness (oc, and gaming) P67?




No real difference that I have seen. Z68 adds the use of the IGP, and the SSD/HDD cache stuff. Some Z68 boards offer PCIe 3.0 stuff, but without any PCe 3.0 parts with a PCIe 3.0 controller being sold yet, taking that avenue may not be the most prudent.

Buy your board based on the slot layout, and features. Even the el-cheapo $75 Biostar Z68 board I got matches the high-end boards for CPU OC. The Biostar doesn't work well with all memory, but that's not a hardware thing, so buying a high0end board should not affect OC-ability at all, considering the ram you have.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 5, 2012)

Full, just for peace of mind, I'd grab a Z68 board just to have the option to use onboard graphics. You never know when catastrophic failure happens at graphics card level, especially if you overclock/overvolt cards. Question though; what would a new board do that you are wanting?


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 5, 2012)

Get an H67 board.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Has nothing to do with what I've played with..that info comes direct from an ASUS rep.
> 
> While I play with alot of boards, anyone with the time I've got could do reviews.
> 
> ...



Yes and today is ram playing day 

Im going to grab the ASUS Maximus IV Extreme REV3.0 EATX LGA1155 P67 board.

I love the lay out as well it matches my old color scheme


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 5, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Full, just for peace of mind, I'd grab a Z68 board just to have the option to use onboard graphics. You never know when catastrophic failure happens at graphics card level, especially if you overclock/overvolt cards. Question though; what would a new board do that you are wanting?


Wanting a non restriction of 49x multi.. I got a sweet chip here but the freaking bios has it limited... the bios is not playing well with windows boot up, and stoping windows from booting.

I have tried many things but in order to get a work around I must pull the gpu out, remove the cmos battery and move the jumper. After all that im able to use whatever multi I like.. Weird but its true.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2012)

My z68 is not limited by multi, Hell it will let you set x100 multi HAHAHA


----------



## heky (Jan 5, 2012)

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=59674&vpn=Fatal1ty P67 Professional (B3)&manufacture=ASRock


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> My z68 is not limited by multi, Hell it will let you set x100 multi HAHAHA


Oh mine will go higher as well but like Dave was saying before he heard Asus is limiting the actual use of the multiplier in the bios...  If only I could flash back to the 0801.rom bios Id be set  but the fuckers wont let ya downgrade... Thats what I loved about the CHV mobo... It let you do what ever you wanted 

Anybody have a ROM flasher I can borrow?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 5, 2012)

heky said:


> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=59674&vpn=Fatal1ty P67 Professional (B3)&manufacture=ASRock


you know I did look at that board but like when I was AMD I was also looking to upgrade and chose the Crosshair V over that Asrock board cuz I thought the goofball picture in the bios was a turn off lol, but hey to each there own


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Oh mine will go higher as well but like Dave was saying before he heard Asus is limiting the actual use of the multiplier in the bios...  If only I could flash back to the 0801.rom bios Id be set  but the fuckers wont let ya downgrade... Thats what I loved about the CHV mobo... It let you do what ever you wanted
> 
> Anybody have a ROM flasher I can borrow?



This will help you downgrade your bios!

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/t278648.html


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This will help you downgrade your bios!
> 
> http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/t278648.html


Thanks but that was what I was using on my CH3 mobo.. this mobo uses AMI UEFI bios not afudos


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 5, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Yes and today is ram playing day
> 
> Im going to grab the ASUS Maximus IV Extreme REV3.0 EATX LGA1155 P67 board.
> 
> I love the lay out as well it matches my old color scheme http://img.techpowerup.org/120105/DSC00451.jpg



This is the way to go!


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 5, 2012)

AFUDOS =

Award
Flasher
Utility
D
O
S


It's the right tool, you just need a UEFI-supporting version.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Thanks but that was what I was using on my CH3 mobo.. this mobo uses AMI UEFI bios not afudos



This link below is for your board. The first guy did the same thing you want to do and he has the SAME board!

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1629404


----------



## twicksisted (Jan 5, 2012)

Z68 gets my vote.
I have both the Asus P67 Pro & Asus P8Z68-V LV boards and the Z68's advantages of "Quicksync" for video encoding tasks & using a 40GB SSD as a caching device to speed up a large HDD for your OS is great. 

They both overclock to at least 4.6ghz with a 2500/2600K processor. If you were a lucky person with a K series chip that go's above 5ghz and want to be able to hit that number for e-peen or benching purposes then go for the P67. If you want a board with good overclocking headroom and fantastic standard features get the Z68


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 5, 2012)

i will go with what twicksisted says, bcs they should oc the same it's all about the cpu.

i can't wait to get my Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 home


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2012)

Everybody needs to realize that Z77 will be here soon as well


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This link below is for your board. The first guy did the same thing you want to do and he has the SAME board!
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1629404


Worked like a charm, thank you



brandonwh64 said:


> Everybody needs to realize that Z77 will be here soon as well


And whats about the z77?

Oh and the mobo wont go above x49 at all... there is some snapping noise during boot up.. mobo's screwed


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2012)

Here is one of the first boards but they are coming!

http://www.techpowerup.com/157881/Wibtek-Hacker-Z77-Motherboard-Pictured.html


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 5, 2012)

I seen that the other day. Sick looking board!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> I seen that the other day. Sick looking board!



I hear the Z77 boards will have newer features and better OCing abilities being the new Enthusiast series.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I hear the Z77 boards will have newer features and better OCing abilities being the new Enthusiast series.


Yeah this Intel stuff is overwhelming to say the least, but it's going to be fun following it!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 6, 2012)

I may wait until they release to see what mATX versions they will have.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey im no expert, but i have had my asus p8z68 up as high as 5 ghz oc before,its fairly stable at 4.7 too. Pretty sure the multi is not limited on my board.Z68 does offer some future proofing far as i know.


----------



## Senupe (Jan 6, 2012)

This may sound stupid guys, but the "K" series are not limited to a max multiplier of 57? even if you got a crazy reaping CPU the theorical maximum should be (5985MHz = 105MHz BClk and 57 Multiplier) only if your going to make a suicide benchmark run or keeping highly overclock 24/7 (4.8-4.9Ghz) the P67 will worth it. On the other side as the others said before Z68 is more adaptative to user where you can use QuickSync, Lucid, and overclock at the same time


----------

